# Calcium for IBS vs for osteoporosis



## Tattoo (May 12, 2001)

As far as I can tell from what I've read, for my osteoporosis I should be taking calcium citrate by itself and on an empty stomach. Otherwise, it binds with carbs and tends to cancel out uptake of other vitamins and nutrients. Also, to get maximum benefit from the calcium, I should choose a supplement that includes magnesium as well as vitamin D. For my IBS-D, I should take calcium carbonate with vitamin D and without magnesium. Taking it with meals is good because the binding is what I'm after for the IBS-D. In fact, switching to a calcium carbonate supplement without magnesium has effectively halted my longterm severe, intractable diarrhea. Are my readings correct? And if they're correct, is there a way out of this apparent conundrum that will address both my IBS-D and my osteoporosis?Thanks for any informed replies!!!


----------

